# Hillside Pet Shop



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

Gary,
Looking for a new bulb for one of my Coralife 26 watt 20-inch units. Do you carry?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.hillsidepetshop.com/inde...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
http://www.hillsidepetshop.com/inde...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## hillsidepetshop (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes we have a them. Thanks Epic for the links. Let me know if there is anything else you need.


----------

